# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Photoshop altering keyboard layout

## Daelin

Hey, I've been having some problems with writing in Photoshop. It seems that the program changes the layout of my keyboards, completely randomly. I'm pretty sure that it changes to this, but since I'm Danish, the keys on my keyboard look like this. Like I said, it happens randomly when I try to write in text fields in Photoshop, and it only happens in Photoshop. I can switch to any other app, like Firefox or Word, and they take input from my keyboard just fine.

I've been looking on Google, but I can't seem to find anyone with my specific problem. Do any of you have any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Midgardsormr

You may have a keyboard shortcut conflict. Windows uses alt+shift to change layouts if you have the change keyboards service running. I think there's a way to lock Windows into using a particular layout so that you don't need the service running for non-Qwerty layouts, but I'm not sure how it's done.

----------


## Daelin

Yeah, that did it. The Windows shortcut for switching between layouts is alt-shift and I have a few alt-shift shortcuts that I use regularly. Thanks for the help!  :Very Happy:

----------

